# IL/WI border - Curtis Fast Cast 2000 Salter



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

*Used less than 10 times
Identical unit to the snow ex 1075
*
Comes complete with wiring and controller.
Hitch or 3pt mount.
Works.
Email for pics or video
[email protected]

$400.00 
Could possibly meet for delivery.


----------

